# Epoxy Paint w/ Sand for Stair Treads



## Vininnh (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of using epoxy with sand on my basement stair treads (3/4" pine) and would like to know what people think. The treads will also have aluminum stair nosing. The basement is unfinished, so aesthetics are secondary.

Basement gets wet in Spring and I don't want anyone slipping.

Does the sand make it difficult to clean?

How durable is the sand? Does it come off with time?

Anyone have an opinion or a different recommendation?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I used epoxy paint on two sections of my basement floor. On the one section that I prepped really well, it has held like a rock and been perfect. Having worked so well, I used it on another section and took some shortcuts. I didn't clean it up as well. There was some old tile adhesive that I just painted over. That was a mistake. it has scratch off in a lot of places on the second section. So, give that I can tell you epoxy pain is extremely durable and works very well… just make sure you do all the prep work .


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Our back door has a small "deck" with stairs coming off 2 sides. It's uncovered and fully exposed. We were having problems in the winter with snow & ice on the stairs. I bought a bag of play sand at HD and used porch & deck paint, and just threw a small sprinkling of sand on each coat of the wet paint. I usually re-coat every two years and dont have any more slippage problems.


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

I used some cheapo epoxy paint 30# sand on a swimming platform I built for my kids at a local camp ground, lasted 4 years with hundreds of people using it all summer, I may have still been there if some losers hadn't cut it up for firewood.


----------



## reesbee (Apr 15, 2013)

I have found the tricky part with sand is to sprinkle it evenly - and it needs to be a sterilized sand, for if you use stuff from the beach the residual salt will spoil the cure of your paint. Paint shops here have an alternative sort of 'grit' (dont know the correct name) that suspends into whatever paint you want to use, so when you apply paint the grit is goes on evenly.

But yes, a sand or grit treatment grabs the dirt too. Still, safety is more important I think!


----------

